# Murder on the river



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hopefully nothing like this ever happens here in Ohio

http://www.twincities.com/localnews/ci_27918097/1-dead-after-st-croix-river-anglers-argue


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

Kelly shouldve stayed in minnesota!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Pretty crazy story. I hope his children and wife find peace and the guilty are found.


----------



## Eyeripper69 (Jan 12, 2015)

That is very sad...

I mostly fish Michigan waters, and have for many years as a young buck with my family.. I have witnessed personally many altercations that have come to blows on the banks of many different rivers..
its a daily event for cussing and bickering at many of the active area's this time of year
but too actually take someone's life is hard to grasp.... SAD,SAD,SAD......


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

chris1162 said:


> Pretty crazy story. I hope his children and wife find peace and the guilty are found.


A little rush to judgment no? lets see yelling at each other for hours,God only knows what they where yelling.Jumping in truck driving to the other side friend in tow,what so they could hug it out no way sounds like a self defense moment any first year law student could handle . im guessing his wife and family wont be finding peace anytime soon ..Great learning moment for all.


----------



## Eyeripper69 (Jan 12, 2015)

And,, all lives matter fool........


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

nah the only fool was the dude who went looking for trouble by the way he found it, if your going to be stupid you got to be tough..


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

See ya later eyeripper69. I imagine you won't be here much longer


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Eyeripper69 said:


> That is very sad...
> 
> I mostly fish Michigan waters, and have for many years as a young buck with my family.. I have witnessed personally many altercations that have come to blows on the banks of many different rivers..
> its a daily event for cussing and bickering at many of the active area's this time of year
> but too actually take someone's life is hard to grasp.... SAD,SAD,SAD......


"Daily Event"???? Not sure where you fish dude but I've been fishing rivers and lakes all over Michigan for more than 50 years, and while I've witnessed some bonehead behavior with (at the most) some colorful language, I've only witnessed physical contact a few times. My guess is that if you have experienced poor behavior as a "Daily Event" you might be one of the parties involved. Just saying!


----------

